# 歴代2位



## wingman1985

『君の名は。』興収200億円突破が確実視　『千と千尋』に次ぐ邦画歴代2位が射程圏内に

Does 歴代2位が射程圏内に mean that the movie _Your Name 's _2rd place after 千と千尋 is achievable. 

But I am wondering what does 歴代2位 mean here. Can anyone provide a little bit help here? Thanks.


----------



## DaylightDelight

In this case it roughly means something like "all time 2nd place"; not this season, not this year, not this decade, but in the history of all Japanese movies so far.


----------



## frequency

wingman1985 said:


> But I am wondering what does 歴代2位 mean here.


The speaker is talking about the movie ranking, and 歴代２位 means （日本映画の）歴史上第２位.
歴代

And note that he says the movie made a profit.


----------



## wingman1985

frequency said:


> The speaker is talking about the movie ranking, and 歴代２位 means （日本映画の）歴史上第２位.
> 歴代
> 
> And note that he says the movie made a profit.


I see where my confusion lies. The second segment is talking about the relationship between 君の名はand 邦画.


----------



## DaylightDelight

wingman1985 said:


> The second segment is talking about the relationship between 君の名はand 邦画.


----------



## frequency

wingman1985 said:


> I see where my confusion lies.


I read the news on the Oricon's webpage. It says that the sale of 君の名は is very likely to exceed ￥20 bn. If it did, it will be commercially 「邦画の歴代2位」. But we don't know yet.


----------



## wingman1985

frequency said:


> I read the news on the Oricon's webpage. It says that the sale of 君の名は is very likely to exceed ￥20 bn. If it did, it will be commercially 「邦画の歴代2位」. But we don't know yet.


The difficulty yet beauty of Japanese is that it does not convey feelings very directly but instead quite subtly. Chinese bears some resemblence in this regard but not that much.


----------



## frequency

wingman1985 said:


> The difficulty yet beauty of Japanese is that it does not convey feelings very directly but instead quite subtly.


Good point. Let me think about it.


----------



## wingman1985

frequency said:


> Good point. Let me think about it.


You seem to be always online.


----------



## frequency

Oh yes, I needed time to think how to explain. I'm in fact online.


wingman1985 said:


> The difficulty yet beauty of Japanese is that it does not convey feelings very directly but instead quite subtly.


Maybe, and we often say so―we may not like explicitness. To discuss this difficult problem you need some threads with some real examples. lol   But don't forget that not all writings in Japanese are subtle and unclear. There are writers who are trained to write clearly and plainly.

_If_ you found subtlety in the headline in the OP, all I can say to you is that it is a normal, usual headline you can see on websites such as yahoo Japan.
Headlines usually must be a shorter sentence, so they just tell you necessary but imperfect information. This gives you two effects: 1) it could arouse your curiosity and make you want to visit the page, but imperfect information. but instead 2) it may look subtle and implicit to you. In entertainment news casual headlines are more okay, but in usual news headlines should be more precise.

If you find any interesting topic about the subtlety in Japanese writing or comparison between Japanese and Chinese, start a new thread anytime.


----------



## wingman1985

frequency said:


> Oh yes, I needed time to think how to explain. I'm in fact online.
> 
> Maybe, and we often say so―we may not like explicitness. To discuss this difficult problem you need some threads with some real examples. lol   But don't forget that not all writings in Japanese are subtle and unclear. There are writers who are trained to write clearly and plainly.
> 
> _If_ you found subtlety in the headline in the OP, all I can say to you is that it is a normal, usual headline you can see on websites such as yahoo Japan.
> Headlines usually must be a shorter sentence, so they just tell you necessary but imperfect information. This gives you two effects: 1) it could arouse your curiosity and make you want to visit the page, but imperfect information. This gives you two effects: 1) it could arouse your curiosity and make you want to visit the page, but instead 2) it may look subtle and implicit to you. In entertainment news casual headlines are more okay, but in usual news headlines should be more precise.
> 
> If you find any interesting topic about the subtlety in Japanese writing or comparison between Japanese and Chinese, start a new thread anytime.


Sure, in fact I find Yahoo.jp to be suitable for easy reading while newspapers like 朝日新聞 need more time to digest. 
I will definitely provide examples related to the nuance in Chinese when possible.


----------

